# Fin & Feather Boats



## JESUS_ROMERO

From what I can tell the company went out of business. But I found this in craigslist in the tampa section just punch in fin and feather under the boats section. Good Luck and jump on it.


Hard-to-find Fin and Feather flats boat in excellent condition. 1998 hull and 25 Johnson outboard with trim/tilt, manual jackplate. Motor looks like it just came out of the box. Rolls aluminum trailer, offset console (you can stand and run the boat), Morse control, poling platform, Minn Kota trolling motor, Birdsall TM mount, interior lighting and running lights, live well, Bimini top. Great boat for shallow-water fishing, exploring. Call (352) 447-2789. 


•Location: yankeetown 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 2171562809


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Copyright © 2011 craigslist, inc.terms


----------



## Gramps

My understanding is the same as Silent Stalker, the company is out of business. With that said you can still find them for sale fairly often, a few forum members here own them. Depending on the model Gheenoe's (Titusville, FL) & Riverhawk's (Winder, GA) are similar. What model/layout are you looking for? 

These types of boats are not very common from what I've found outside of Florida & Georgia. Not sure why, the waters seem pretty similar.


----------



## spoolspinner

There is one for sale around here locally on Ebay (item #160546463338) which surprised me. I like that layout but would love to see what other models were made. I guess i just have to search around and see what i can dig up.


----------



## spoolspinner

Another pic


----------



## spoolspinner

Last one


----------



## YanceyM

I don't know too much about these, but they are sharp looking. I know SouthBound Chicken on here has one that's pretty badazz. Maybe he'll be able to offer some advice.


----------



## Gramps

That looks like an awfully good setup LA, I take it you're near New Orleans? :-? If you are in the position & want it go take a look and make the guy a cash offer. Ebay & PayPal kill you on fee's for large items. I had a Gheenoe which is a similar hull shape to the F&F and enjoyed fishing the skinny with it.

I dig the newer motor & middgy center console. ;D


----------



## rw29914

I have a 99' Fin & Feather, one of the last hulls they built before they went out of business in 99'...I have the 16' model but had it custom built without a console & run a 25 mercury tiller on it....Awesome little skiff that is built solid and will float in about 4-5" with two people on board...What's nice about these boats is that they have a finished interior with plenty of storage & large livewell...The tiller model gives you plenty of room....PM me if you have any questions...I actually have the original brochure from 98'-99' if you would like a copy I would be more than happy to send you a copy. Take care & good luck on your search...It will definitely be difficult to find one. You may seriously want to consider the one on Ebay. Otherwise, you never know, I may consider selling mine as I have been thinking about going bigger.


----------



## AfterHours2

I recently owned one the exact same from the pics above : It was a 96 and had original 96 suzuki on it. Overall, it was a good little flats boat. The only drawback I had was when it got a little choppy then you were going to get soaked. I have heard others claiming theirs are super dry boats but my hull must have been different in 96 because the lack of being able to motor in super small chop is what forced me to sell it. If your looking at the 96 hull design then I would surely water test well in some choppy water to make sure it does not do the same. Don't be scared away by my comments because at the end of the day it is a great flats fishing machine in the right conditions.


----------



## mark_gardner

did somebody say fin and feather ?   here ya go, a pic of mine







[/img]
its a sweet little boat if i do say so myself and seldom do i take it out and not get a compliment on her   i've got a lil knowledge on them and always looking to learn more but like others have said the company was in the bartow  area of florida and is now outta business  too bad cause these were slick little inshore boats, the fact that they have a liner in them makes them a pretty ridge boat and i can only speak for mine but she slices thru the chop with hardly a shutter  one difference between them are the earlier ones have a bow that mimics a gheenoe where as mine is different 







[/img]

now i'm not knocking the gheenoes at all but this little boat will give any gheenoe out there a run for the money so if you have the chance to pick one up i would do it in a heart beat for sure


----------



## spoolspinner

I appreciate all the info guys. It has been a really big help. The thing I need to know now is what a fair price would be for this boat. Being so unique, I would never know what a fair market value would be - considering excellent shape for hull and motor would someone at least get me in the ball park? I might just make the drive to go look at this boat - cash in hand...uh wallet, or brown paper bag.


----------



## Gramps

Here is one in Florida http://orlando.craigslist.org/boa/2195678145.html

Last year here on the forum one sold, last asking price $5,000 http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1252109469/0

I would say it's about in the right range, depending on how motivated the seller is would determine my offer.


----------



## mark_gardner

[quote 

Last year here on the forum one sold, last asking price $5,000 http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1252109469/0

[/quote]


thats my boat gramps


----------



## rw29914

Most of the Fin & Feather boats that I have seen over the past couple of years (which I can count them on one hand) have been in the $4k+ range...


----------



## mark_gardner

ok... anymore pics and we're gonna have to move this thread to the bragging section  ;D







[/img]


----------



## AfterHours2

I believe when I sold my 96 2 years ago I got around $2800 for it. It would have fetched more but the motor was older and the pt&t needed to be fixed. I would say around 4-5 k would be a fair price for one that is in good shape.


----------

